# New monitor - HP ZR24w vs Dell U2410 for photography



## Ximensions

Hi

I'm in the market for a new monitor since my old one has stopped working.  I was looking at the HP ZR24w and Dell U2410 since they're within my budget and seem to have everything I need.  I see that the dell is a wide gamut monitor, whilst the HP isn't.  I'm not sure how important (or not) wide gamut is to photo-editing?  Do you have any recommendations or advice on which monitor would be better in that respect?

Thanks


----------



## Flash Harry

The WG monitor, always. H


----------



## Garbz

Dumb uneducated response. What does a wide gamut monitor bring to the table other than a massive amount of colour management headaches? Just search for colour calibration on this forum to find a lot of users wonder why pictures look so very different in photoshop compared to internet explorer. Also calibration? Do you have a calibration device? If not then flat out do NOT get the wide gamut monitor or everything you do will be wrong. You can't just say oooooh looook wide gamut yummmy must be good, more colours, wooooooo.

If you design websites do NOT get a wide gamut monitor. If you do any kind of standard print design with non colour managed apps do NOT get a wide gamut monitor. If you want colours to be displayed consistently across all apps, do NOT get a wide gamut monitor.


Now with that out of the way. Both panels are IPS displays which are good for photography. So it'll really come down to personal taste and if you want the wide gamut or not. 

Wide gamuts means amongst otherthings non-standard. Applications that are not colour managed will not know how to render colours correctly on your screen. So you'd need to use Firefox as your web browser, and unless you're running windows 7 you won't even be able to use the default windows picture viewer. You get no benefit for viewing any images that you will be posting on the net, and wide gamuts are really only useful for viewing nice colourful raw files, and for preparing files for printing through a nice process. 

But all this is manageable. If you get the wide gamut screen come back and post the colour management question on this forum and we'll happily give you a guide to your new difficult life


----------



## Ximensions

Thanks for the responses - I've done a bit of research since my post, and also going by what you've posted, I think I'll go for the HP.


----------



## Flash Harry

The OP asked the question with regard to photo editing, nothing to do with non colour managed apps, browsers, calibration or online posting, most pro labs here use RGB, for this reason I recommend using a WG and calibrated monitor. H


----------



## Garbz

Yep and if you have one machine for photo editing and nothing else I would fully agree with you.


I for one am sad. Every time Google releases an update to Chrome browser I look at the release notes for any indication that it supports colour profiles of my screen. It doesn't. My choice of a wide gamut screen regardless of what it may be good for in the photography workflow has negatively affected my choice of software.

People need to know this. Wide gamut monitors have an effect outside the photography world. If your computer is multipurpose it needs to be considered.

Had the Ximensions said "I'm in the market for a new monitor in my photography studio" I would have been 100% behind you Flash! 


It's these intricacies that are important to get the most out of your hobby. Just like the people who save their files in ProPhotoRGB in an 8bit format often do it because of ignorance that they've been told ProPhotoRGB is wider gamut and thus a pancrea for everything photographic. In general I'm just trying to provide information not recommendations.


----------



## duffydj

Hi there. I'm also looking for a new monitor and the HP ZR24W or HP LP2475w
seem good choices, but the ZR24W is much cheaper and apparently the LP2475w has been discontinued. 

I want to use it for photo editing, (mainly photos for the web), which one you think is best? Is the HP ZR24W good enough for photography? I know that are better ones, but much more expensive but unfortunately I'm on a budget here 

Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## Garbz

duffydj said:


> Is the HP ZR24W good enough for photography? I know that are better ones, but much more expensive but unfortunately I'm on a budget here





Garbz said:


> Both panels are IPS displays which are good for photography. So it'll really come down to personal taste and if you want the wide gamut or not.



.


----------



## mirdqx

I do web design and 3D Art work.
I am looking as well for these two monitors and am not sure which one is suitable for me.

I don't do any printing.

I would like to have a good monitor where requires little calibration, as I don't have any hardware calibration tools and all the colors are consistent with all the monitors.

Any help/advise is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## KmH

Ximensions said:


> New monitor - HP ZR24w vs Dell U2410 for photography


Neither can do photography. 

Do you want to do image editing, or just display photographs?


----------



## KmH

mirdqx said:


> I do web design and 3D Art work.
> I am looking as well for these two monitors and am not sure which one is suitable for me.
> 
> I don't do any printing.
> 
> I would like to have a good monitor where requires little calibration, as I don't have any hardware calibration tools and all the colors are consistent with all the monitors.
> 
> Any help/advise is much appreciated. Thank you.


Displays age, so they have to be re-calibrated periodically.


----------



## mirdqx

Thank you for your reply. I do web design and 3D, but none of my work is for printing. 
From time to time I do some 3D work and when I post them in my website, I would like that what I see, is what the main stream will see as well.
my budget is max $500. 
Thank you.


----------



## Garbz

Look at a non wide gamut but IPS display like the Dell U2310


----------

